# Mental techno-viking leads parade



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

What is going on with this guy?! Funny as fvck though

_1nzEFMjkI4[/MEDIA]]


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

its not techno viking... its Paul George... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

ares1 said:


> its not techno viking... its Paul George... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Who the hell is Paul George? :confused1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jungle said:


> Who the hell is Paul George? :confused1:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I see! All makes sense now, the video must be off-season lol


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

techno viking is a legend!



Jungle said:


> What is going on with this guy?! Funny as fvck though


he's off his tits on ketamine mate


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

lol at the Paul George comment. The guy looks savage, like he'd rip you're head off!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Every time i see this i wanna join in the dance though?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

ha-ha I have been trying to find this video for ages,quality!!!

He reminds me of UFC fighter keith Jardine


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

douglas said:


> techno viking is a legend!
> 
> he's off his tits on ketamine mate


How do you know it's ketamine dude ?


----------



## Cp90 (Jun 9, 2009)

That guy is awsome! I wud buy a tshirt with him on the front!!!

That image of him standing there pointing at that guy shud be more iconic then chev guvera!


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

he reminds me of Jaap Stam too










The best centre back *ever* to have lived


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Internet royalty.

What a charecter he must be.


----------

